# Nature Close-up



## natureman (Jul 19, 2017)

When you view nature thru a macro or extreme telephoto lens you begin to see all types of interesting little details.

 <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/226215943p>


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2017)

Another awesome video, bud! Outdoor video in 4K is stunning. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2017)

Well done.   Spectacular captures.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 20, 2017)

You need to work for National Geographic you have missed your calling, one of these day I hope I can talk you in to coming and filming the Marsh


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2017)

WOW awesome!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow great job. Very Calming


----------



## natureman (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you all very much. I am glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2017)

I definitely enjoyed it,,,, wow,,,,


----------



## Philnlucky (Jul 20, 2017)

Awesome work. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Georgia Peach (Jul 20, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## natureman (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, I am glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2017)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2017)

Some videos, such as the run-of-the-mill turkey hunting "snuff" videos with music accompaniment are off-putting to me.  This video was absolutely stunning and the music couldn't have been more appropriate.  Great job.  Gil


----------



## natureman (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 26, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Another awesome video, bud! Outdoor video in 4K is stunning.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



+1

Very impressive!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Spectacular


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2017)

Beautiful camera work and editing!!


----------

